# Fichier transféré sur vlc qui n'apparaît pas. Comment le supprimer.



## Vipassana (7 Juillet 2015)

bonjour, j'ai transféré un fichier en .iso sur l'app vlc de l'iPad elle apparaît sur l'iTunes de mon Mac sur vlc mais pas sur vlc iPad, j'aimerai la supprimer mais je n'y arrive pas depuis l'iTunes de mon Mac. Vous savez comment faire? Et vous connaissez une app qui peut lire les fichiers en .iso ? 

(Question à part : sur mon claver iPad de départ il y a un point d'interrogation au dessus de la virgule comment l'utiliser (je sais qu'en appuyant sur .?123 je peux y accèdé mais comment l'utiliser depuis le clavier de départ ?) 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse 

ps : je suis nouveau sur le forum.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Juillet 2015)

Les fichiers .iso ne sont pas des films mais des images disques... Tu peut soit extraire le film de l'image disque, soit utiliser un lecteur virtuel sur le Mac ou le PC mais ça ne fonctionnera pas sur iPad...

Pour le point d'interrogation, De la même façon que sur ton Mac ou ton PC... En utilisant


----------

